# Frogs side twitching... parasite?



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

I know I saw something similar to this posted recently but I can't 
find it - give me a link if this has been covered already.

I've noticed on my two 4 month old auratus that the side of
their belly twitches - especially when I'm feeding them. Is this normal
or a sign of some serious parasite action going on? They both eat well
and are growing nicely. I dust with herptivite every other feeding, and
I just started dusting with calcium supplement yesterday. 

No fecals done yet. Wondering if their sides rumbling is anything to be concerned about.... 

Thanks


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

hey Jay. while i cannot tell you what the cause is, i can tell you that my 5 month old cobalts sides twitch exactly as you described.

what makes you think it may be a parasite?


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Paranoia. It just looks like something under the surface, and I hadn't
noticed until a week or so ago.

I'm surprised there aren't more posts of people seeing it, or knowing what
it is - maybe it isn't so common. Anyways I guess the obvious answer is get fecals done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe its just a twitch. I mean hey, we all get them from time to time, why not the frogs???


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I think what you are seeing (and I see it too, on most of my darts) is peristalsis, and this is normal.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Ya,, both my tincs have a twich in their sides. I just thought it was normal but interesting, like the toes vibrating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I've only had our 4 adult Leucs a couple of months but I observe the same side twitching only when they eat. Tongue comes out, food goes in, sides twitch.

I may be dumb but I assumed it was muscle movement from the swallowing process.

If you occassionally see it during non-feeding times, it's possible they may be eating a runaway?

Jill

2:2 Leucs and first clutch of eggs!


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

I have noticed over the past few days that when my 2 Brazilian Yellow Heads feed the longer (middle) finger on both hind legs seem to vibrate/twitch???

SandyClaws


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Very normal - its either due to excitement or meant to scare up more food.


----------

